# Fluke 62 Max ir Thermometer



## MeelknMac (Jun 21, 2019)

Hola Buenos días tengo este medidor de temperatura inalámbrico láser de la marca Fluke concretamente el modelo 62 Max, y mi duda es la siguiente el aparato funciona perfectamente e indica todas las temperaturas perfecto , la cuestión es la pila las gasta todas , no duran ni un día .Ya he probado a poner varios tipos de pila pero con ellas puesta y sin hacer nada no dura un día. He intentos abrirlo para poder comprobarlo pero tampoco doy con la clave para poder desarmarlo sin estropearlo . Me echáis un cable ? Muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 21, 2019)

Bienvenido !

Fotos cláras , grandes y nítidas del aparato por favor !


----------



## MeelknMac (Jun 21, 2019)

Hola buena tardes adjunté arriba las fotos que me dices, he localizdo 3 tornillos, que están donde las pilas,por los demás una vez sacados solo levanta un poco pero de arriba no va. Un saludo y muchas gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 21, 2019)

Posiblemente haya mas tornillos debajo del frente negro del display y botonera


----------



## MeelknMac (Jun 21, 2019)

Si ahí en teoría también lo pensaba yo, la cuestión es si podría saber donde están exactamente porque igual me cargo el display, e igual es peor el remedio que la enfermedad. Conseguir un manual de desmontaje o ver si ya alguien lo desarmo, esa sería una cuestión interesante. Muchas gracias por contestarme a ver si logro dar un poco luz al tema...aunque lo que me intriga es porque gasta las pilas, si que es raro. Muchas gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 21, 2019)

Creo que ese marco negro con ventana transparente se puede desmontar sin romper el display  . . .


----------



## MeelknMac (Jun 21, 2019)

Peo la parte de los botones ? Un saludo y muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 21, 2019)

Opción 1ª Lo mandás al service oficial , sin riesgo.
Opción 2ª  Corrés el riesgo . . .

P.D.: en el agujero del otro lado no hay tornillos escondidos ?


----------



## MeelknMac (Jun 21, 2019)

Miraré detenidamente a ver ese agujero igual hay algo ...la cuestión es que no merece la pena llevarlo al servicio técnico , va valer más la reparación que uno nuevo sin duda . Un saludo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 21, 2019)

Fijate que suelen usar tapones plásticos  del mismo color para esconder los tornillos .


----------



## MeelknMac (Jun 22, 2019)

Ya lo he conseguido, ahora la duda es, creo que es en la parte superior del contacto de las pilas creo que iba soldado pero no estoy seguro , quizás puede que sea eso ? Un saludo.


----------



## MeelknMac (Jun 22, 2019)

Bueno parece ser que he encontrado el problema, es el botón de señalización ...cambiarlo y solucionado el sobreconsumo. El botón se quedaba pillado de alguna manera, los problemas se solucionaron cambiándolo. A su vez limpié todo muy bien con isopropilico.

Ese es el botón en cuestión a substituir ...muchas gracias a todos pro la ayuda recibida.


----------



## MeelknMac (Jun 22, 2019)

Exactamente la sustitución de ese botón arreglo el problema . Muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 22, 2019)

Bien , te felicito !  



Ni que yo fuera brujo   ----->  



Oculto: brujería !


----------



## MeelknMac (Jun 22, 2019)

Se me olvidó pasaros la parte técnica , en la que se puede ver el botón original y el de recambio, valor 0,10 céntimos. También he de señalar que he asegurado un poco más el cable rojo +, porque tanto sacar y meter tenía miedo estuviera flojo. Ya sé que no e han quedado muy bien las soldaduras del botón , ya q lo he hecho con soldador normal no con aire. Muchas gracias


----------



## EDDIE_MUTANTE (Jul 27, 2020)

Muchas gracias por compartir. Tengo un problema similar y había llegado hasta el mismo punto que tu. Ahora ya se por donde seguir. Gracias!


----------



## henrypal (Ago 12, 2020)

Tengo un equipo igual, pero todavía funciona bien, es muy nuevo, pero esta experiencia va a servir llegado el caso. Muchas gracias por compartir. Saludos.


----------

